# I think I bought a fake....



## morningsmiler (Jan 1, 2005)

Bought this in the "other" store here on the island.......

Then I did a little research...can anyone confirm that this is indeed a fake?

oh well, only bought one...


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

The Pyramid is an 01 L.E. They did however release some in 03 with 03 bands for some reason. I have not seen or heard of any with 04 bands though.


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

morningsmiler said:


> Bought this in the "other" store here on the island.......
> 
> Then I did a little research...can anyone confirm that this is indeed a fake?
> 
> oh well, only bought one...


The only pictures I see are from http://www.cigars-review.org/cigars/Cohiba.htm which only lists 2004 limited edition sized in a sublime:










They list piramides limited edition from 2001:










Not much help - but that's what I could find.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

You did...I have half a box I got from a friend. Trippled capped, box is nearly perfect, hologram in place, seal in the right spot, but fakes non the less.

*Cohiba Piramides Edición Limitada 2004 Posted January 5, 2005*

_Enough with the rumours about supposed authentic Cohiba Piramides Edición Limitada (EL) 2004. Don't be fooled anymore.

Cuban authorities as well as Intertabak officialy stated that these cigars are fakes, since:

Cohiba Piramides EL 2004 do not exist on the official catalogue 
Habanos never makes two EL with the same brand on the same year (keep in mind that Cohiba is already present for 2004 with the Sublimes._

Oh yeah, I smoked one too and it tasted nothing like a Cohiba...actually it had no taste at all. Surprisingly enough I also split one open and it was blended and full of long-filler.

Go Figure...


----------



## morningsmiler (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Enough with the rumours about supposed authentic Cohiba Piramides Edición Limitada (EL) 2004. Don't be fooled anymore.
> 
> Cuban authorities as well as Intertabak officialy stated that these cigars are fakes, since:
> 
> ...


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Hehe, that Gargamel hits ALL the cigar websites...he am a junkie! Yep, that's where rumour control stamped out THAT rumour...Nice looking fakes, probably expensive, but fake, and too widely spaced in the Cohiba Logo on the band. I Hope it smokes as good as it looks, but it is definitely a fake...maybe.


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

definitely does not look like anything i have heard of. could still be a great smoke though 
jimmy
:tpd:


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Hehe, that Gargamel hits ALL the cigar websites...he am a junkie! Yep, that's where rumour control stamped out THAT rumour...Nice looking fakes, probably expensive, but fake, and too widely spaced in the Cohiba Logo on the band. I Hope it smokes as good as it looks, but it is definitely a fake...maybe.


I had to do a little research a few months back when I received mine. I tried to tell my buddy they were bogus after we received them and he felt insulted. He was over recently and I did a search and pulled that site up. Poor kid's still a believer. I told him he could have them back for $50 and he declined. And no it smokes nothing like it looks...at least the one I had didn't. :BS

It was a small price paid for a lot of information.


----------



## morningsmiler (Jan 1, 2005)

just ran across this while continuing my education...all I can say is WTF!!!

www.justfakes.com


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

morningsmiler said:


> just ran across this while continuing my education...all I can say is WTF!!!
> 
> www.justfakes.com


That site is not cool - not cool at all.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah I've seen that site listed before.......f*ck those guys :fu . Bunch of maroons


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

morningsmiler said:


> just ran across this while continuing my education...all I can say is WTF!!!
> 
> www.justfakes.com


ssshhhh... that's my best source!
here she is taking a break.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

What kind of dumbass would buy fakes for 10.00 ea?


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Fredster said:


> What kind of dumbass would buy fakes for 10.00 ea?


Probably the kind of dumbass that sold them for $20 each to the bartender at the dive who sold them to the A$$clown who bought three at midnight to impress his friends for $40 each, and now has a story about those "Cubans we smoked that night in the city."

I've been offered cubans for anywhere from $25 to $60 in NYC.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Stories are good. Hell, people buy glass top Cohibas all the time knowing they are fake just cause it's it's such a piece of inside joke memorabilia. And some buy them knowing they just want to try the best cigar in the world. And some buy them even after reading "producto de republica dominicana".
Which reminds me......new thread coming.


----------

